# Help constipated goat??



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Last night about 9 pm I noticed a kid 5 weeks old having trouble pooping. She was fine and playing about 7 pm then next time j checked she was standing up stretching and trying to poop and then laying down about 5 times in a row... Now it is 130 am and I checked and she is walking around doing it again .... She was wormed 3 days ago and has had probiotics and vitamin b for the past days after... I don't have any mom on hand but there is an all night grocery store.... I only have pepto on hand.... Would mom help I will go to store now if it would get her guts moving..... Thanks hope someone is awake!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What is she eating?


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

She was eating pasture with her mom I went to the grocery store and gave her MOM I also bought infant enemas incase.... She is stretching a little less when she stands up now after the MOM but is very calm compared to normals but it is 230 am and I woke them up  bit I am a worry wart and could tell her belly hurt


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Not stretching as much but no diarrhea after 30 minutes how long to the MOM starts working? She laid back down with mom and sister so letting her sleep a bit until daylight then what should I do?


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

I have vitamin b and goats prefer paste on hand also


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give her an enema.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Enema produced about 10 small balls still acting like has to go ... She is holding tail up pushing... Do i do another one?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Do another one.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok just did no poop that time now what??? She is up walking around just stretching a lot and laying down a lot did see pee. Can I give her goats prefer paste or since belly ache not anything yet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer soapy water enemas. Warm water with just a little dish soap in it. You need to use a syringe with no needle on it. Depending on size I'd do 6 to 12 cc pushing it in slowly.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Goat is 15 pounds she is a tiny twin she is actually up eating hay but keeps standing in the ledge so it makes he front higher.. Is it a good sign she started chewing her cud again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. That is good. Also good her front end is higher.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

She is standing there all on her own must make her feel better. Just went to feed store nobody in town as antitoxin so am ordering some to have on hand this is scaring me ! I don't do well at all when I lose them. Cry for days and am trying to prevent that from ever happening again


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

How is she doing?


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Pretty good!!! Pooped on her own a few pellets and is nursing and eating hay a little bit more. And chewing her cud like crazy!!! Hopefully will turned the corner!!!


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

She never got the diarrhea with the MOM is that normal?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

It's fine to not have diarrhea with MOM. Glad she's doing better.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

mineral oil and warm water in both ends always works for us. The first try will topically result in a few berries, but thats not the blockage. Have had it take a couple of days and a dozen tries before before they unleashed hell!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job. enemas can take time to get results...and MOM can make loose stools but if you only dosed once, it may not. Glad she is feeling 
better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.

But if you are to ever use mineral oil, be sure to put something in it for taste, if the goat can't taste it , it can get into their lungs giving it orally.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

All of this was really good info...Toth thanks for the info on the mineral oil...I had no idea that could happen.

Something I have picked up for NATRAC and Endurance riding that I don't see an over abundance of use with the goats is electrolytes. Unless you give them an over abundance it is an excellent thing for any poo issue. Hydration is a great line of defense. 
Just wanted to mention that. Hope little baby is better and I am sure she has nursed enough by now to have pushed things completely through.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome.

I use Ginger powder to flavor mineral oil, it is basically 3 to 4 ounces of mineral oil to 1 teaspoon of powdered ginger. Plus ginger helps settle the stomach.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I didnt know that about mineral oil either  But then again I mix it with water. Do like 1 to 3. So not much different then just drenching with water. I do it this way cause I dont want a lot in an already compromised gut and I know that suppositories by pass the liver and get absorbed directly into the blood so never wanted to put to much in that end either. Not to sure it would be all that good for them. Just looking to lube it a little.


----------

